# CGH embryo screening technique



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12494767

Link to an article on the CGH embryo screening technique, which can check embryos before implantation to see how viable they are, and so help to choose which one(s) to put back.

Has anyone had this done? Does anyone know if it is being done in any UK clinics yet?

/links


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes it's being done in several UK clinics ... some of the Care clinics (Nottingham and Manchester I think), London Womens Clinic (they were doing a trial, not sure if the technique is now being offered routinely), Dr Ndukwe at Zita West, and the Lister amongst others.  The clinic website should say if it offers this type of testing and the related costs. 
Rose xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Rose! And congratulations on your Rosebud. 
Pxx


----------



## Duck007 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello,

To find clinics offering this service have a look at the HFEA website for those which are LICENSED to offer preimplantation genetic screening, for example Care in Nottingham.

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/TreatmentsAndServices.aspx?code=101&s=g&&gv=No%20data%20value&nav=2

Here is the link to the HFEA page on PGS.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/70.html

/links
From the article it looks like you can only do the test if you are able to get to a 5 day transfer 

xx


----------



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

That's really helpful - thanks Duck!
XX


----------

